# Usual Suspects



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

;D

We're thinking it's been too long since we saw everyone.. up for a 'gathering' late March in Wales again?

We've both got a mental month or two ahead, so we could do with a good bash to relieve the stress..

Hope you can all make it..

Mart.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Game on Ramon. 

I'd like to book my usual room please, this time for 2.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Aye ;D

Please let me know dates ASAP. Will there be any room at the lodge?

Hope you're both well ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Is this free Bed and Breakfast then?! ;D

If I come I could sleep with all my nice friends...I am sure they wouldn't mind sharing a bed with me!! But be warned...sometimes I snore!! ;D ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

We're up for it.....as long as it doesn't involve going faster than 31mph


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Count me in too, only

a) don't let it clash with the rugby

b) avoid the start of March, as I'll be in sunny Goa

(and if anyone wants to learn more about Newport and its lifestyles before the even, visit http://www.youknowsit.co.uk - particularly the MP3 section, and the ode to Dragon Taxis, plus the wicked song "21 ounces" (which is quite apt))



> a good bash to relieve the stress..


But surely you don't need all of us for that bit? Better off on your own with a handful of kleenex?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just need Rob & Gemma to confirm & its a full house ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Just need Rob & Gemma to confirm & its a full house ;D


In that case, it would be rude not to 

Count us in, only not the weekend of 22-23 March.

Cheers 

Rob & Gemma


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

or the w/e of the 8th March...cannae do that one


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

So i'm guessing that the weekend of the 15th/16th is gonna be the most suitable.

Tim will be back from tanning his fat arse on the beach  & it should suit R & G and S & A.

Can we confirm this? ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm not back til the 16th  My fat arse will still be on the beach.....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

;D

Looks like it will have to be early in April then, unless anyone has other suggestions.

I can't make the 2nd & 3rd weekend in April, as i'm off to the San Marino GP 8) ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, I suggest Rob and Gemma sorting out the 22nd 

What you got in mind, fella? Drinkies and food @ yours? Night in town? Cruise and meal?

Would love a meal at Maenllywd


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Is this confirmed now? ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

March is


> Is this confirmed now? ;D


steady on chaps hadn't you better wait for a date from the hotel owners as the rooms may be booked! 

March is looking fairly grim I'm afraid, too many work commitments and PJ is her usual manic self!
I have also been reliably informed that we are going to the self-build show in March as her ladyship thinks the current pad is way too pokey and we need something twice the size with lots of land!   

Dear god why didn't I get her that M3 cab with all the bollocks on it for valentines day and take her mind off building a new 4000sq ft bloody house _i kid you not_ :-/ :-/ Women eh? [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...women love BIG things...and this doesn't stop in houses either!! The bigger the better!! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mart:

Just let us know what weekend suits & i'll try my very best to come over.

V:

The only response i can give you is that you're a very brave little man, making a statement like that


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

C'mon Phillips you spaz, when are we doing this?

If its not done soon, I'll probably have done something stupid like trading the TT for a Tamora....

(was picking my colour whilst "dreaming" earlier....)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

How come some posts have been deleted off this thread? ???


----------

